# thinking about starting a 5 gallon tank.



## bndoarn (Apr 3, 2008)

i was thinking about starting a 5 gallon s/w tank and i have some questions. i think i'll do FO with replica coral so i don't have to worry about taking care of coral since this would be my first s/w tank. 

i was thinking about 2 ocellaris clowns, 1 cleaner shrimp, and 2 hermits. is that too much or the wrong kind of fish for this size tank? 

the filter i was going to use is a 90 gph filter with mechanical, chemical, and biological filtration and the light i was going to use is a 10 watt, 6500K fluorescent bulb. are these ok?

i thinking about using the Hydor Koralia Nano (Mini) Pump/Powerhead 240 gph but will it work on a rounded surface because the tank is cylindrical?

i was going to use a 25 watt heater. is this ok?

my substrate is going to be live sand.

i already have test kits for pH, nitrite, nitrate, KH, and GH. i know i still need ammonia but other than that what else do i need?

that's all i can think of right now. if i need anything else or need to modify my selections please let me know


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

please dont start this tank unless u kno wat u are doing...and dont add clowns to this tank it is to small as for the shrimp you could prolly get away with him but no clowns they really do belong in a ten gallon tank or bigger


----------



## bndoarn (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the info. i don't want to put clowns in if it's going to be dangerous to them. i'll get a 20L for them and make it a FOWLR and maybe later add coral to it. but are there any fish that i could put in a tank that small with just one or two hermits instead of the two hermits and a cleaner shrimp.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

bndoarn said:


> thanks for the info. i don't want to put clowns in if it's going to be dangerous to them. i'll get a 20L for them and make it a FOWLR and maybe later add coral to it. but are there any fish that i could put in a tank that small with just one or two hermits instead of the two hermits and a cleaner shrimp.


There are many species of small gobies that can easily fit in there. Favorites are the Clown, Neon, and my personal favorite, the Green Banded goby (you can keep a pair of these). Here is a small list of good fish for your tank:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/...15+31&r=3102&s=ts&start=1&page_num=1&count=24
Ot, a burrowing goby (watchman, Hi-Fin and Yasha hashe are small enough) paired with a pistol shrimp could be cool too.

I would also get snails in addition to hermit crabs. Get two blue-legged or scarlet reef hermits with 3 astrea/magarita/cerith snails with 2 nassarius snails (dont get nass untill you get fish). You also *may* be able to add a shrimp eventually.


----------



## bndoarn (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the info and the link


----------

